# Substrate



## gold (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie in the planted tank. I'm going to be setting up my 90g tank, I want to know which substrate is better and to buy. I'm down to two the Eco complete or the Aqua soil ? Any input or opinion will greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

If I were to do another planted I would use miracles organic potting soil on the bottom capped with the black eco complete. Your plants would get a ton of nutrients from the potting soil


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

I would just use some eco complete or flourite. Don't use a dirted tank if you get bored really easily. It is a lot of work, and with the substrates i recommended, you never have to change it if you dose.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Gold,

I guess you need to balance cost with parameters...Aquasoil will lower ph for a time but the buffering capabilities fizzle out after a while.

Here is a cool Aquasoil price calculator from AngelFins
http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=26_27

EcoComplete is inert so won't affect ph.

I guess it also depends on what your stocking will be. Some fish show/prefer better with dark substrate and some better with light. Also, I've had Cories that may have eroded barbels on the eco but have read many accounts that they do fine on it so I don't know what the cause was.

HTH

Jackie


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've always had better results with aquasoil.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Dis said:


> If I were to do another planted I would use miracles organic potting soil on the bottom capped with the black eco complete. Your plants would get a ton of nutrients from the potting soil


Why would you cap soil with an inert plant substrate?
One of the main advantages of inert substrates is the ability to reuse the substrate, but once you cap it over soil, it's nearly impossible to separate the two. Plus, with the price of Eco-Complete, why not just use Aquasoil? 

Here are some basic differences between the two types of premade substrates:

Inert: These are pretty void of nutrients initially, but they are better long-term, if you plan on keeping this tank running for more than 5 years, going this route may be better. You'll need to start fertilizing within the first week to ensure good growth. It *can* be cleaner to uproot and replant, but getting some brands ready for the tank can be a chore e.g. fluorite. I find it's best for low to medium tech tanks. Easy to reuse.

Organic: Aquasoil is packed with nutrients and like everything organic, it would start to break down over time, it last years though. It also releases ammonia initially which both cycles your aquarium, but also provides nitrogen to your plants from the start. The buffering capabilities are good, but it only lasts a fairly short period. Very clean from the start, no rinsing or cleaning - gets a little messy with uproots and replants, gets worst the older it is. Works great with shrimps and bottom feeders, the sphere shaped pellets are both light and smooth. Best for medium to high tech tanks. Can be reused, but more work involved. This is one substrate that won't scratch your glass.

I would normally recommend going with organic substrates for planted tanks, the strong initial growth it offers plants can aid in combating algae from the get-go. However, if you think the long-term benefits of an inert substrate makes more sense for you, it could definitely work just as well.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't realize eco complete was inert


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

According to Tom Barr... He says the same of Flourite. Interesting guy for sure.

http://www.barrreport.com/forum/bar...when-to-change-eco-complete-planted-substrate

From his CV in 2006:
Education: 
Water Treatment: Sacramento State
BS in Aquatic Biology: University of California, Santa Barbara
MS in Botany, University of Florida, Gainesville
Ph.D. in Plant Sciences: in progress, UC Davis

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/15098-get-know-tom-barr.html


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Dis said:


> I didn't realize eco complete was inert


Definitely not organic, only thing closely organic would be the 'bacteria' in the magic water it comes in. It's just a high CEC substrate.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have 4 bags of seachems aquavitro aquasolum black humate if your interested pm me


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

heading to scarborough shortly too so i could even drop it off if u wanted it


----------

